
An implementation of phase-fair reader/writer locks - Mimino123
https://arangodb.com/2018/05/an-implementation-of-phase-fair-reader-writer-locks/
======
Ours90
I don't really like the idea of having a coarse mutex handle the lock's
internals.. I Wonder if that can be made a bit more efficient.

------
EleneShubladze
Would really like to see a lock-free variant of this... Anyone can provide
pointers to a lock-free implementation, preferrably in C or C++?

